# iw3mp.exe stop working



## thunderbutt (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi guys, i play COD4 online until iw3mp.exe stop working, anyone have idea how make it work again? my pc is a AMD athlom 64 x2 dual core 3.00 gb, 32 bit and a a nvidia card 8800 and vista, thankyou all


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi thunderbutt, welcome to TSF

Reinstall all your device drivers (graphics, sound, mouse, etc) and reboot. If that doesn't fix it, reinstall the game.

Are you using onboard sound or a sound card? There are a few suggestions *here* regarding onboard Realtek drivers causing this error.


----------

